# Grumpy and Huge!



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

ZOMG Mika is such a party pooper lately! It's like I was when I was 14-17 and angry all the time, but she's a hedgie! I think part of the reason must be that I haven't been handling her as much lately, still once a day, but sometimes for only 10 minutes or so. Do you think that is too little time spent with her? Will treats help? I figured maybe I'd hit up the pet store for some mealworms to help her realize that it's me, not some scary monster that's gona try and eat her.

Especially today, however, she seemed like she just really didn't want to say hi at all. Stayed in a ball for almost a half hour! I spent a good hour and a half just sitting with her. She'd come out for a few seconds, but the second I tried to put a hand near her to pet her, she'd ball up again =(.

Something I've noticed, she's really picky about how I handle her. Always has been this way, lol I guess it must be her personality? She picks the times she wants to "play", as in I'll take her blanky out of her house and if she wants to play she'll run to the wall I'm standing at and clamber up it, otherwise she'll just hide under her wheel or turn her water bowl over and go to sleep lol.

When I pick her up, she either balls up interminably, or if I'm lucky enough, she'll bury her face in my hand but will huff and puff and hiss and pop when I touch her back. Only will she calm down *slightly* when I leave my hand on her. But then, when I try and re-claim my hand, she gets mad until I put my hand back on her! She's also funny in the way that it seems she really doesn't mind it when I stroke her chin or her cheek with my finger, but any time I go to touch where there's quills, she freaks out!

I'm starting to wonder if she's just a skitzy mess lol! I love her to death, though. I remember she'd scare herself when she was a baby; she would go in a ball when I'd turn her on her back, but then start doin the kicks and kick herself in the face and go back in a ball, and repeat haha.

Another thing and I'll end this huge post (sorry, it's been a while since I've been active, school + new job), she's getting huge too! Not fat, since she can still roll in a very tight ball, just really big! Like kitten big! Anyway here's some photos of nap time (my girlfriend thought it was cute how we take naps together sometimes) just to show how big she is lol! I'm average size guy too, 5'9"ish 150lbs just for scale reference. She's much bigger than my last hedgie, who I was told was a big gurl lol. 

















sleepy eyes ^ lol
She also runs a lot, so she's pretty (well, very I guess) fit, judging by the speed at which she runs from me when I let her on my bed and into my blankets lol. I guess Mika's just big-boned??

Whew! That was a mouthful! So just to recap:
Grumpiness: is there anything more I can do to calm her down?
Size: Is she bigger than a normal hedgie? Sometimes if I had to guess, I'd put her at the 2+lb range, some days (before the litter happens) at 3lbs! LOL! a little exaggeration, but only a little bit.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

She looks normal sized to me. I consider Quigley to be big and he weighed in at 515 g. most recently. If you really want to know where she falls in the range of hedgehog sizes you have to weigh her. A kitchen scale works great. Some people use postage scales (you know for weighing letters). 

Is she still growing (as in not adult sized yet)? If she's in a grumpy teen phase she might be quilling too. You'd be grumpy too if you had lots of little spikes poking through your skin. 

Quigley is the same with not letting me pet his quills but I can rest my hand on his back (after lots of practice and socialization) and I can stroke his forehead (from tip of nose up to his reverse Mohawk) anywhere else I touch he freaks out (I've had him for a year) 

I think you are doing everything right in terms of handling and whatnot, don't push the petting thing. She might just not like it especially if she is quilling.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I will let the experts answer your questions- Calling Nancy! Calling HedgeMom! Bur I think she is just beautiful And she looks so happy napping with you!!!!!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Grumpiness: is there anything more I can do to calm her down?

Try to spend more time with her and be consistent on when you do it. I have found that some grumpy hedgehogs get a lot better if they have a schedule. They know when to expect to come out of their cage for a while. If you don't have time to actually play with her, sit with her on your lap in a snuggle bag while you are on the computer or whatever else you need to do. It is still time spent with her.

Size: Is she bigger than a normal hedgie? Sometimes if I had to guess, I'd put her at the 2+lb range, some days (before the litter happens) at 3lbs! LOL! a little exaggeration, but only a little bit.

Hedgehogs come in such a wide range of sizes. I really hate using the term "average" as it really doesn't mean much. Average size in hedgehogs I've owned is somewhere around 600 grams. Many will respond that 480-490 is average. Of my current three I have one that is around 380-390g range and one that is 750g. If you are concerned she's obese, let her curl up in a ball. If she can curl up in a tight ball with no skin sticking out she's not obese.

BTW 2lbs is over 900 grams.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah, thanks guys! Quiggly is grumpy too eh? Maybe they don't like stuff they can't see? idunno lol, but also, the consistency thing is a good point. I'll schedule my evenings around her and see if she likes that better =D. 

I don't THINK she's quilling, as per not seeing any quills falling off, but I did notice her rump is a bit more bare in the quills section that other parts of her... I haven't heard her scratching at all, so I'm sure her mites (which I actually think was just early quilling) are gone. 

I think I'll try and weigh her tomorrow, as well as getting her some treats to eat when we have some play time. Thanks for the encouragement guys! Hopefully there'll be some success! And if not, I'll still love her the way she is. Even if she's a grumpy pants. lol!


----------

